# Dallas vs New Jersey



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<center>*

















Dallas Mavericks (22-12) vs New Jersey Nets (12-23)

Starting Lineups:*





































vs.




































<center>*

Key Matchup:








vs








*</center>


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Dirk is on a roll and the Mavs are home. The Nets are washed up and are heading to the lotto.

Dallas 105
New Jersey 94


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>Zach</b>!
> Dirk is on a roll and the Mavs are home. The Nets are washed up and are heading to the lotto.
> 
> Dallas 105
> New Jersey 94


I agree. With RJ out, I don't think the Nets have a chance to match up with anybody. Dirk should have another big game, and 
oh damn a fight between the t-wolves and nuggets


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kekaihawaiiball</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree. With RJ out, I don't think the Nets have a chance to match up with anybody. Dirk should have another big game, and
> oh damn a fight between the t-wolves and nuggets



OT: what is your AIM?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>Zach</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> OT: what is your AIM?


I go on during the week, I might be on my friends name.

cavsfan2131.

Only during the day sometimes. So maybe I might be on so aim me. Shootz.

Im on like 12:00 p.m. hawai'i time. So in NC it would be about 5 p.m? I'll be on.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Dirk should have a *field day* it'll be interesting/funny to see who they try and put on him. I don't think we have very much to worry about tommorow.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Dallas 104
New Jersey 88
Final.

Our dominance over NJ continues.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

EDIT


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Game Preview, by Theo!

After coming off two tough wins against inter-state rivals, the Dallas Mavericks are looking to find some form against struggling Atlantic division losers New Jersey Nets.

Both teams have been struck by the injury bug recently, with Nets star Richard Jefferson out for the season. Mavericks Josh Howard and Marquis Daniels are both out, and offseason acquisition Erick Dampier is questionable. For the Mavericks, Marquis Daniels, Pavel Podkolzin & Tariq Abdul Wahad are on the Injured Reserve list while Zoran Planinic & Ron Mercer will be sporting a suit for the Nets. 

*Where the Mavs should win*:
Frontcourt domination. The Nets have absolutely no-one who can guard Dirk "wunderkid" Nowitzki. The best they could do is to put Nenad Krstic on him, who is a decent post defender but nothing special. His highest achievemnt would be shutting down Emeka Okafor for a half. Dirk needs to continue his red hot form from San Antonio, and put up over 30 points. 
If Dampier is playing, he needs to hold Nenad to a respectable 8-14 points and not let him get too many boards.


*Watch out!!* 
In a battle of the Jasons, Dallas' Jason needs to come out on top. No insane triple double for Kidd, but he needs to be clamped so he isn't making easy passes which lead to points. Finley, you need to put the tight D on Vince so he gets annoyed and starts not giving a hoot.
We also need to approach this game like it was every other game, and not think we have this game in the bag, before it starts (Atlanta & Golden State anyone)


*Theo's tips to win* 
1. Ball movement: Dallas had 12 assists against San Antonio yesterday, and settled mainly for jumpers which came back to bite us in the ***. We need to involve Dirk on _every play_. Stack, your a great player but you should pass more often. Terry, is Dirk comes off a pick and roll with your man on him, give him the opportunity to capitalize on the mismatches

2. Points in the Paints: We got killed by San Antonio, we were really missing Damp. Dirk needs to drive a bit more, if he draws a slow big man, ie Collins.

3. Play DJ: If we are winning, give the kid a chance to see what he can do against rookie center Nenad

Final Score: 
Dallas: 118
New Jersey: 99
Halftime: 71-49

Dirk: 36/8


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

good post young theo.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Note: Dirk Nowitzki needs 28 points to Eclipse 10,000 career points.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Dirk dominates the game and the Mavs win big time:
Mavs-101
Nets-78


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*My Keys:* 

1. Get the Ball to Dirk: This might as well be the golden rule as for the next 50 games or so, but it would be for good reason. The Nets have no matchup for him. If he draws Carter, he's gonna post him up. If they try and put Twin on him in the post, Dirk's gonna run right by him. They have no answer.

2: Be ready for the double team: The most likely option for the Nets is to double Dirk which means a) he needs to know where his teammates are b) his teammates need to hit the kickouts.

3: Don't let Kidd and Carter Run: And to do that, offensive rebounds are the key. The Nets don't have much in the post, but with Damp out, it's that much more even. Bad/Quick shots can't be taken, cause it's gonna jumpstart the only offense the Nets have: the two-man fast break.

4: Keep Kidd in check overrall: If you let him run around on you on possessions, he's gonna eventually see someone you don't, and that leads to easy baskets. Terry needs to be physical with Kidd, and not allow him to control the tempo of the game for the Nets.

5: Get Carter: Like Theo said, if you play him physical, and then run it back the other way for easy scores, chances are he'll be disinterested. That needs to happen, because when he doesn't care, he might as well be invisible.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Note to Buford, you're not coming in our paint

[NJN] Buford Dunk Shot: Missed Block: Dampier (1 BLK)
[NJN] Buford Layup Shot: Missed Block: Nowitzki (1 BLK)

:laugh:

Owww. As soon as I post this
[NJN 6-11] Buford Driving Layup: Made (4 PTS) Assist: Kidd (2 AST)


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Wow pretty close game. 62-59 after three. Dirk is going to step it up I predict.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

79-73 with about 4 minues and some change left. Dirk needs a basket to reach 10,000.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Ugly win but we won and that's what matters. Now we can use the next 2 days to tweak our problems and prepare for Washington.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

somebody get JoHo an IV!!!!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> somebody get JoHo an IV!!!!


Huh? What happened?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kekaihawaiiball</b>!
> 
> 
> Huh? What happened?


he has the flu...we need him back...


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Oh My bad. At least the Mavs still won!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Ugly win, but we had space to be ugly against the Nets. The Wizards are gonna be a tough challenge. It'll be a good game, but if we get Howard back, it's gonna be a real good test for both teams.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Mavs down the Nets, 98-93


10:18 PM CST on Saturday, January 15, 2005


By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News



Dirk Nowitzki was favoring his left ankle after landing on it awkwardly in the second quarter. Erick Dampier was doing his best Lance Armstrong impersonation on a stationary bicycle in the corner of American Airlines Center. 

So somebody else had to step up if the Mavericks were to stop a two-game losing streak. 

Enter Michael Finley, who had been quiet much of the evening, but came up with a pair of nifty moves to the bucket to give the Mavericks precious breathing room en route to a 98-93 victory over the New Jersey Nets Saturday night. 

The injury bug continues to boggle the Mavericks. Nowitzki wasn't himself after tweaking his ankle. And Dampier was effective for a while, notching 10 points and 11 rebounds. But he was limping by the late portion of the game. 

Finley's buckets put the Mavericks up 75-71 and Nowitzki was fit enough to can four free throws to make it an eight-point lead. 

In a game that lacked artistry, the Mavericks hung on the rest of the way. 

And at the end, Nowitzki's 26 points left him two shy of 10,000 for his career. 

E-mail [email protected].


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

IN THE KNOW

BREAKDOWN

Why Dallas won: An 18-3 run in the fourth quarter pushed the Mavs in front for good after grinding it out and shooting only 39.2 percent for the game.

Why New Jersey lost: The Nets couldn't close the deal, and Dallas hit 21 of 24 free throws in the fourth quarter, including 11 of 12 in the last minute


----------

